# Klasse als Attribut implementieren



## Sunny81 (29. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie implementiert man eine Klasse "Gehalt" als Attribut in eine Klasse "Mitarbeiter"?

Welchen Sinn hat das?

Danke


----------



## Noctarius (29. Nov 2009)

```
class Mitarbeiter {
  private Gehalt gehalt;

  public Mitarbeiter() {
    // Initialisierungscode
  }

  public void setGehalt(Gehalt gehalt) {
    this.gehalt = gehalt;
  }

  public Gehalt getGehalt() {
    return gehalt;
  }
}
```

Klasse Mitarbeiter als POJO mit Attribute Gehalt als Bean-Attribute


----------



## Meldanor (29. Nov 2009)

Du hast ja keine Klasse als Attribut, sondern nur ein Objekt der Klasse Gehalt als Attribut


----------

